# English Disciplined Rail - HUH??



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Equina said:


> -What is "English Disciplined Rail?" What would you be expected to do?


Sounds like another name for English Pleasure.



Equina said:


> -Do you think my horse and I could learn English Showmanship in a month's time (with weekly lessons)?


Yes.



Equina said:


> -From your experience, which sections are more popular (with more competition): Novice Rider or 18+? (I qualify for both and have to pick one...I'd rather be in a section with fewer riders!)


I'd go novice.



Equina said:


> -If English classes are in the AM, Western after lunch, do you take out your horse's braids/plaits, somehow straighten his mane, & band it before his Western classes?


You could do that. Some people put the horses mane in bands, then braid up the bands, then once english is done they take down the braids so the mane is back to banded. Then maybe if you have a mane tamer and some hairspray you could straighten it.



Equina said:


> -Would I be laughed off the show grounds if I wore a black GPA helmet for a Western Pleasure or Horsemanship class?


No, I don't think so. People generally don't care about that kind of thing.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

tim said:


> Sounds like another name for English Pleasure.


Strange thing is...there are like 15 Pleasure classes, then 7 Equitation classes, then this "English Disciplined Rail," and then a few Over Fences classes. You'd think if it was a Pleasure-type class, they'd have it in order with the other Pleasure classes!

Anyone else out there have a clue as to what English Disciplined Rail means??


Thanks for all your answers, tim! I'm glad to hear that I should be okay with my helmet if I decide to try some Western classes! I'm kind of paranoid about protecting my noggin!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok I found a class description.

It sounds a bit like a hack-off to me.



> "Disciplined Rail Class—Judged on execution of skills under English or Western tack announced by the judge during the class."


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Do you have a number that you can call and ask? I'd really like to know what it means also. Never heard of it before.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's weird, I've also never heard of that.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for finding that information, tim!

I do have a number I can call for more information...but I already have a list of like 10 questions, so I'm trying to slim that down a bit.

Maybe I'll just skip that class...it'll give me more time to change my horse's 'do before the Western classes.


----------

